# Favourite lesser known film composers?



## JimDiGritz (Dec 5, 2022)

As part of my exploration of film scores I've been coming across a few amazing composers that are (to me) relatively unknown.

For example I remembered that the score to Mel Gibson's We Were Soldiers was strong and when I looked it up I didn't recognise the composer - Nick Glennie-Smith. After re-listening to it I'm really enjoying it - a little slow burn perhaps but I think it's top composing.



Do you have any recommendations for great film scores that might have flown under the radar due to them not being by a Zimmer or a Shore?


----------



## Laurin Lenschow (Dec 5, 2022)

First one that came to my mind was a game soundtrack, not film music, but I hope this counts as well:
The soundtrack of the game "Outward". Outward is an adventure rpg developed by a small studio and the music was written by Jean-Francois Racine (his first ever soundtrack). The entire OST is worth listening to, but here are my personal favourites:


(the main melody kicks in at 1:24)


(melody starts at 1:04)


----------



## nolotrippen (Dec 5, 2022)

Just discovered this: David Whitaker, Dr Jekyll & Sister Hyde, 1971. The film's a lot of fun and well done and the score is, well, picture perfect.









Dr. Jekyll and Sister Hyde (1971)


When a Victorian scientist uses female hormones to create a life-extending serum, the elixir transforms him into a sensuous murderess.




tubitv.com


----------



## Satorious (Dec 5, 2022)

Love that score! Keeping with the "Victorian" theme - I love Paul Zaza's work - in particular this wonderfully creepy/haunting/emotive score (composed with Carl Zittrer who is also great)


----------



## Astronaut FX (Dec 5, 2022)

I don’t know if she would actually qualify as lesser known, but one of my personal favorites is Sarah Schachner, whose most recent film work was _Prey. _She has also done quite a bit of video game work including _Anthem, Call of Duty, and Assassin’s Creed. _


----------



## ed buller (Dec 5, 2022)

*Michael Small:*





*Ron Goodwin:*



*Leith Stevens:*



*Barry Gray:*



*James Bernard:*



*Robert Mellin and Gian-Piero Reverberi*









Robinson Crusoe Suite (1964 TV Series Theme)


Discussion at "Random Topics"http://randomtopics.org/index.php




youtu.be





Best

e


----------



## JimDiGritz (Dec 5, 2022)

nolotrippen said:


> Just discovered this: David Whitaker, Dr Jekyll & Sister Hyde, 1971. The film's a lot of fun and well done and the score is, well, picture perfect.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Amazing! I had a look on Spotify and whilst that score wasn't there - his avant garde climax to the 1968 film "Hammerhead" is quite sublime!

Hammerhead Concerto by David Whitaker:


----------



## JimDiGritz (Dec 5, 2022)

ed buller said:


> *Michael Small:*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Loving some of these already!

Ron Goodwin feels like he's in the very same wheelhouse as Elmer Bernstein (I was listening to the Great Escape score only last night!!)


----------



## ed buller (Dec 5, 2022)

JimDiGritz said:


> Ron Goodwin feels like he's in the very same wheelhouse as Elmer Bernstein (I was listening to the Great Escape score only last night!!)


yes lots of similarities, though Ron was a bit more daring with his OCTATONIC tonal pancakes !





Elmer just keeps it Tonal but edgy



So clever

best

e


----------



## zolhof (Dec 5, 2022)

John Scott!


----------



## nolotrippen (Dec 5, 2022)

ed buller said:


> yes lots of similarities, though Ron was a bit more daring with his OCTATONIC tonal pancakes !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think I have all of Godwin's scores on CD.


----------



## nolotrippen (Dec 5, 2022)

zolhof said:


> John Scott!


Another great score, end credits: Shoot to Kill


----------



## nolotrippen (Dec 5, 2022)

nolotrippen said:


> Another great score, end credits: Shoot to Kill



John Scott provided saxophones for Barry Bond scores.


----------



## AceAudioHQ (Dec 5, 2022)

Ron Goodwin, Mark Isham and Vladimir Cosma maybe


----------



## zolhof (Dec 5, 2022)

nolotrippen said:


> Another great score, end credits: Shoot to Kill



Oh man, I loved this movie back in the day! Thanks for posting this one.
Are we showing our age? 

He's still kicking at 92!


----------



## nolotrippen (Dec 5, 2022)

One more (it's mono, but hey): The Vikings, Mario Nascimbene!


----------

